# SARMS / Pro Hormones



## cah1234 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi,

What sites in the UK are legitimate for buying SARMS / Pro Hormones apart from Predator Nutrition?

Thanks


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

cah1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What sites in the UK are legitimate for buying SARMS / Pro Hormones apart from Predator Nutrition?
> 
> Thanks


 Receptorchem for liquid sarms - bit pricey but its all legit and accurately dosed

Sportsasylum for capsules (own range or black mamba) - they also got a range of liquids now but can't attest to quality as haven't tried. Their capsules are good though


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

JW supplements


----------



## MP22 (Oct 14, 2018)

Receptorchem is good quality and there is actual customer service


----------



## branko.bakic1964 (Dec 1, 2021)

How about bodyshock pro UK?


----------

